# Dream Trip



## 1lipripper (Jun 2, 2008)

There you sit in front of the computer&#8230;daydreaming. Ah, if you only had the time and money to take that 'dream trip' you've always thought about. The one you keep saying to yourself, "Before I die I want to do that."

Where would you go on your 'dream trip' of a lifetime? What would you do?

It would make a great father's day gift for someone to give you.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Saltwater Flyrod Triple Crown - Bonefish, Snook and Permit - on some white-sand, sun-drenched Carribean Island

Peacock Bass in the Amazon Basin

Largemouth Bass on El Salto

Erie prespawn Smallmouth

Trophy Brookies in Nova Scotia

A good three minutes, thanks and welcome to the site.


----------

